# Hey Everybody



## thehonks (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm a first timer from Cedarburg, WI.

Just got married and my wife surprised me with a starter smoker as a wedding day gift!

So I have the Charbroil Offset BBQ Smoker 430

http://www.charbroil.com/products/smokers-and-roasters/bbq-smokers/bbq-smoker-grill-430

Yesterday I seasoned it by coating the inside with vegetable oil and running a fire in it for about 3.5 hours per the instructions.  Used standard Kingsford charcoal with a chimney starter and Cherry chunks for the fire.

The quality seems pretty good, one issue being the lid doesn't quite want to close all the way and another that the welds on the back of the bottom half of the barrel don't go all the way up.

I fixed the first issue by getting a hook and a weight to keep the lid all the way closed....after the test run, the lid closed better, so I am hoping this will improve with time and a few adjustments.

The second issue I think I will solve when I prep for my first actual use.  I am planning on putting aluminum foil in the bottom of the large chamber to help in cleanup...the foil should also cover up the small gaps in the welds.

Other info...I do have a dual sensor cooking thermometer....I plan on putting the the cook temp probe in the large chamber...just need to figure out the best place to mount it.

First actual smoke will be Sunday...pork baby back ribs....using the Cherry for that as well.  

So, I am going to start looking around in the forums for information and tips, but this is my intro to the community...looking forward to it!

Will


----------



## thehonks (Jun 3, 2016)

Photos of the smoker in action:













Smoker 1.jpg



__ thehonks
__ Jun 3, 2016


















Smoker 2.jpg



__ thehonks
__ Jun 3, 2016


















Smoker 3.jpg



__ thehonks
__ Jun 3, 2016


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 3, 2016)

...


----------



## joe black (Jun 4, 2016)

Welcome from SC.  It's good to have you on this great site.

I would locate the grate therm in the middle of the meat.  If you have two racks of ribs, put the therm between them.  If you only have one meat, put the therm close to the meat but not touching it.

For a small area that is not welded complete, make a filler of crumpled tin foil and force it in the crack with a screwdriver or chisel.

Good luck and keep on smoking,   Joe


----------



## smoking george (Jun 4, 2016)

Congrats on your marriage! Welcome to the forum. Good luck on your cook on Sunday. Show pics of the finished ribs


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 4, 2016)

Your wife is a real keeper.  Welcome


----------



## smoking george (Jun 4, 2016)

Here are the ribs


----------



## smoking george (Jun 4, 2016)

Ignore that pic trying to figure out how to put pics on here


----------



## smoking george (Jun 4, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ smoking george
__ Jun 4, 2016





.      Hope they look good they tasted great


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 4, 2016)

smoking george said:


> Ignore that pic trying to figure out how to put pics on here


The pic looks good to me George.  Can I come over for dinner???? B


----------



## smoking george (Jun 4, 2016)

Thank you my first rib cook


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 4, 2016)

smoking george said:


> Thank you my first rib cook


Seriously?  I wish my first ribs had of turned out so well.  Great job! I'll give you a point for those bones brother! B


----------



## smoking george (Jun 4, 2016)

Thank you B appreciate the feed back.


----------



## smoking george (Jun 4, 2016)

How do I become OTBS Member B? And congrats on your nomination to.


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 4, 2016)

smoking george said:


> How do I become OTBS Member B? And congrats on your nomination to.



You have to be nominated by one of the Administrators or Moderators.
In addition you have to be an active member minimum 1 year.
Give examples of your cooks demonstrating a good knowledge  of smoking meats and control of Thin Blue Smoke. Expanding horizons in sausage making, curing, or ?? is always a plus.
Be helpful by passing your experiences to new members. Be friendly and kind.  
Post your smokes.  Lots of pictures and detailed recipes. Post them. And then post more. 
So... Just keep doing what you've been doing!  You are off to an awesome start! B


----------



## smoking george (Jun 5, 2016)

Thank you B appreciate the thumbs up. Looks like there's a lot of work ahead.


----------



## thehonks (Jun 6, 2016)

Here are the finished ribs!

They were amazing.  There was a bit of the meat that goes over the top (sorry I don't know my terminology) that was a little dry, but it was just a few bites, not the whole section.

Great smoke ring, super tender but not fall off the bone...ate way too many.

So this was the process.

Night before:  Mustard base with Penzeys Galena St Rub (Penzeys is a local spice company and I was going to mix my own spices and ran out of time....this one was pretty great!)













Night Before.jpg



__ thehonks
__ Jun 6, 2016






11:00 - Got the fire going...it was windy so I had issues with fire all day.  I used my chimney starter but a few of the briquettes didn't light, though I didn't realize that until later.

11:40 - Finally had consistent fire and put the ribs on.













Just On.jpg



__ thehonks
__ Jun 6, 2016






Fire was an issue all day...went through more fuel that I thought I would, even knowing that this smoker is a fuel hog.  The wind would get the fire a little too hot and go through the wood too fast.  My fire seemed to be concentrated on the left side of the fire box, away from the meat.  Don't know if that was a symptom of the wind or just how I got the fire going.  A couple of times it peaked at around 315-320 and I had one time where the fire was going out on me and dipped for just a moment to about 100, but for the most part I had my temp in a range from 215-280.













Two Hours.jpg



__ thehonks
__ Jun 6, 2016






This was two hours in.  I was using a spray mixture of apple cider vinegar (65%) apple juice (10%) and cooking oil (25%)....hitting it just about any time I had to work on the fire.













Three Hours.jpg



__ thehonks
__ Jun 6, 2016






Three hours in...this was just before I wrapped them.  Right after this I put them in foil with brown sugar and sweet baby ray's sauce.  The rub I used did not have any sugar in it, so the brown sugar and sauce (not too much) added just the right amount of sweetness to the ribs.













Done.jpg



__ thehonks
__ Jun 6, 2016






Here they are done.  I realized too late that my photo was of a clean bone and not the side of a rib, but it had a great smoke ring and was at a pretty great level of tenderness.  I was a little worried when I was cutting into them that they weren't very tender, but they really had just the right amount of pull.

So....I made it though the first smoke....next up will be bacon and pork butt.


----------



## joe black (Jun 6, 2016)

Awesome ribs, George.  You have really gotten off to a great start.  I would be proud to serve those any time.

Keep it going, the pics were great,  Joe.   Thumbs Up


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 6, 2016)

Well all I gotta say to you is.

POINTS to you for a very successful 1 st smoke on your new smoker!

Great job my friend!

Al


----------



## ndwildbill (Jun 6, 2016)

Great looking ribs!  Welcome to the world of thin blue smoke.  Keep up the great work.


----------



## smoking george (Jun 6, 2016)

Thank you Bill the IT really helped in the end of the cook. Al is the man with the method.


----------

